# Fit for a peasant.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

BLT and egg samwich. First Cherokee Purple of the year and was dead ripe.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bet it wuz gooooood!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

My Cherokee Purples are about 3/4 grown. Should be ready in two weeks, give or take.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have ate a ton of tomato sandwiches in the last few weeks. Mine have slowed down some. My favorite are Brandywine and Brandywine pink. I have some other pink ones but don't remember the name of them.

Been eating okra as well. Boiled and fried. Planted white okra this year. It is unbelievably tender. I will never plant Clemson Spineless again. My uncle gave me the seeds. He said his family has been saving the seeds for over 100 years. Best I ever ate.

Darin


----------

